# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  A Short & Sad Love Story!

## Miss_Sweet

There was a blind girl who hated herself bcoz of being blind. She hated everyone except her boyfriend.. One day the girl said that if she cud only see the world she wud marry her boyfriend, one day someone donated their eyes 2 her and then she saw everything including his boyfriend, her boyfriend ask her, "now that you can see, will you marry me?", the girl was shocked when she saw her boyfriend is also blind, and she refuse to marry him. Her boyfriend walks away with tears and said,
 just take care of my eyes dear".



 :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## waffa

sweeto its  true luv ........that boy did........
well very nice sharing  just touching heart story :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Majid

lolz..log aisee stories per be yaqeen kar laithay hain  :P

----------


## Endurer

hats off

----------


## Ash

hmm.. sweet  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> sweeto its  true luv ........that boy did........
> well very nice sharing  just touching heart story


yeah i know dat..its so sad  :Frown:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> lolz..log aisee stories per be yaqeen kar laithay hain  :P



Aap jaise nahi hain na log :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thnx ashoo and endurer   :Smile:

----------

